# MMA: Kim Couture talks about Jared Shaw taking a peek at Gina Carano's nude weigh in, and



## Clark Kent (Oct 22, 2008)

Kim Couture interviewed by Radio 1100 and talks about Jared Shaw trying to get a peek at a nude Gina Carano who had to strip nude in order to make weight for her bout with Kelly Kobald

More...
Other Event News
The hardest hitting MMA news from MMARingReport.com


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 22, 2008)

Looks like this is the most popular import tonight.  Wonder why.  LOL!

Well, for all you pervs heading off site to look for a peek at Gina's boobs, here's the clip.

[yt]hPZv-3z-j_A[/yt]

Notice, the gazillion camera flashes looking for a peek, her being a bit uncomfortable, and how fluffy those towels are.

LOL!


----------

